# General Discussion > Opinions >  Time

## Rachel

Is time the wheel that turns, or the track it leaves behind?

----------


## jeisan

you can't save time, make time, or get more time; you can only spend the time you have, so spend it wisely.

----------


## Frank D. White

can change speed so drastically!! When you're doing something you hate like school or bootcamp, it crawls along so slooow you think you will die before it's over.
BUT do something fun, like a good movie or sex and it's over in what seems like minutes!! When you're young, it takes forever to reach that special age(21 or whatever).
But once you hit 50 or so, the years roar by at the speed of light! It seems you just get the last candle blown out on that birthday cake and they're putting the next year's on the table and lighting the new candles!

Frank

 :Blush:   :Mad:   :Shocked:

----------


## Mandylion

"I dare say you never even spoke to Time!"

"Perhaps not, but I know I have to beat time when I learn music."

"Ah! that accounts for it, he won't stand beating. Now, if you only kept on good terms with him, he'd do almost anything you liked with the clock. For instance, suppose it were nine o'clock in the morning, just time to begin lessons: you'd only have to whisper a hint to Time, and round goes the clock in a twinkling! Half-past one, time for dinner!'

----------


## playaa

LOL, Frank.. I can't say that I am ready for my years to pick up a roaring speed. So for now I will just take it from you on how the Golden Years feel.  :Giggle:

----------


## Satori

Time is a commodity. The question is, Are you in control of time or is time in control of you and your life? And that will vary, depending up on your perception.

----------


## Glenn

> Is time the wheel that turns, or the track it leaves behind?


I say that it's both, and also the road that lies ahead. But then again, is time even linear?

----------


## Satori

> But then again, is time even linear?


Good point!! In quantum physics, everything is happening NOW. That's why time is oftentimes referred to as a "commodity," since it really has to do with one's perception. (At least, that's my understanding of it, for what it's worth!! LOL.)

----------


## Glenn

I had heard about the quantum physics ideas of time, but I never actually looked into them in any sort of detail. Where did you gain your understanding of them? Did you read them in a book, or were you exposed to them in a class, or Discovery Channel? :)

I'd be curious to know more about the topic, because it seems interesting.

----------


## Ten'shi-no-Shippuu

.....The greatest of all enemies for mankind.......is the TIME.......

----------


## Satori

> I had heard about the quantum physics ideas of time, but I never actually looked into them in any sort of detail. Where did you gain your understanding of them? Did you read them in a book, or were you exposed to them in a class, or Discovery Channel? :)
> 
> I'd be curious to know more about the topic, because it seems interesting.



I agree. It's a fascinating subject. I've studied quantum physics through many books, documentaries, teachers, etc. over the years, but not really in a classroom setting. One teacher I was talking with about four years ago said that in quantum physics, time is considered to be sort of circular, and that's why you need to see things in place right now, instead of something that you are moving towards in life or as something that's moving towards you. It was an interesting concept, I thought. Many years ago back in the mid-'70s a famous hypnotist used to give people the example of telling someone who is under hypnosis that they are going to drop the pencil they are holding, and no matter what, they won't drop the pencil, because their subconscious minds can't tell time so they are always thinking of some unspecified future date. Yet when those very same subjects were told, "Drop the pencil!" they dropped the pencil every single time!! It's a fascinating experiment. I had always heard that time wasn't linear--that there is no past and future--and that everything is actually happening right now, but that teacher's explanation four years ago really brought that point home for me, especially in terms of perceiving and creating things in life, because it tied in perfectly with that hypnosis experiment as well.

And then, of course, in Buddhism it is believed that there are no dualities, so there really isn't a past and future, unless you choose to perceive it that way. This was posted at E-Sangha, a Buddhist online forum, not too long ago, and I thought it was very interesting, as it seems to be right on point:




> For the early Buddhists, karma was _non-linear_. Other Indian schools believed that karma operated in a straight line, with actions from the past influencing the present, and present actions influencing the future. As a result, they saw little room for _free will_. Buddhists, however, saw that karma acts in feedback loops, with the present moment being shaped both by past and by present actions; present actions shape not only the future but also the present.


Also, here is the link to an article I posted in the "Religion" section a while back called "Time Is the Enemy," which is also pretty interesting:

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5501

----------


## samikun

Illusion in a world of illusion.

What exactly is time?

----------


## Rachel

Ok people, heres a tough one for you. 
If you had the chance to go back in your life and change one event in your past without any fear of paradox. Would you take it? And what would it be?
Its not an easy question to answer. There are so many things, unpleasant things that have happened in my life I dont know which I would pick. To be honest I dont think Id chance it. 

We are the sum of our experiences both good and bad. 

Those experiences make me who I am today.
Theres no guarantee I would become a better person if I changed my past, theres no guarantee I would be any better off by changing anything. In fact I might make things worse.
What do YOU think?

----------


## playaa

Exactly, whos to say if I went back and changed the time I didn't buy the lotto ticket and the guy behind me bought the one *I* would have had and won the $40 million lottery jackpot by himself. I would have had it, but then again if I changed that I wouldnt be who I am right now it could have made me greedy, spoiled, could have killed me, lost all my friends because of my money. Who know's that is one thing that one will never figure out.

----------

